# Can you help me trace this branding? (Diamond with an A)



## Haz:) (1 September 2015)

I have no pictures right now--

First post!

Hello, I'm looking to find out more on my horses branding. It's on his back (not visible when wearing a saddle) and is faint but there. It's a diamond outline with a capital 'A' inside. The A touches the outline which makes me believe it was one branding, and not two individual brands. 

Harry is a New forest pony, and his history is extremely sketchy. He was a rescue pony, I briefly know he grew up on a farm and was loved dearly but had to be sold on and found himself at a bad home. I don't know whether he is a proper breeder's horse. It doesn't matter, he is stunning either way.

All my searches this far have proven futile, so I've turned to a forum for help. Oh and also, it's a hot branding and not freeze branding.

Thanks!


----------



## cava14una (1 September 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...uAOja527szVR6p_8SUPtXFJA&ust=1441177143936518

Are you sure it isn't an R in a diamond? There is one in the image I've attached


----------



## Haz:) (1 September 2015)

Thanks for the link, I had a look but I'm certain it's not an 'R'. It looks like an 'A' in person, and also on his passport it says that it's an A. I took some pics of his passport. I noticed next to the brand drawing its says "No 639"  - A brand number? Is it registered?
Here is some pics. It's on his left side btw.


----------



## shergar (1 September 2015)

There is a group on facebook THE NORTHERN NEW FOREST PONY SUPPORTERS GROUP some one may be able to help ,worth a look .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 September 2015)

Yes, his brand is registered to someone who resides in the forest.  PM me if you would like his name and address.  The no.639 is the brand number registered to the breeder.  We all have brands if turning out on the forest.  Do you not have a NFPB passport (New Forest Pony Breeders)?

How old is he?  Does he have a registered name?

Welcome by the way!


----------



## cava14una (2 September 2015)

Glad someone can help


----------



## Haz:) (2 September 2015)

Thank you so much! 
Wow I never really considered he could of been a pony grazed wild on the newforest! 
I'll PM you after this  - thanks so much!
I see, I vaguely knew something abut branding before turning them out to the forest. No I don't, what would that mean? His parents are unknown, I don't know if he's purebred. He looks very much like an Arab / Thoroughbred at times, so I don't know.
On his passport his full name is 'Penny Farthing Harry', which I use for shows. He is 10 years old, and I have had since he was a 4 year old. Gosh, where does the time go? I was about to say 8 years. He still acts like a baby and des very baby things. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 September 2015)

The breeder does have TB's and I can't find your boy in the stud book on-line (New Forest Stud Book) so I would guess he maybe out of an un-registered mare by TB?  

I may see someone who knows him at a drift (where they round ponies up in a certain area for checking) next Weds so will ask them if they know anything too.


----------



## Haz:) (2 September 2015)

Ah! That would explain him a lot if that was true. He has a highly strung temperment and very refined features. He has a super 'dishy' nose for a new forest. I'll get some pictures uploaded soon.

Okay, that would be fabulous. I could send some pictures of him for you to show if that would help? I'm quite shocked that I've actually found a lead on him.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 September 2015)

It can be tricky tracing these "un-registered" ponies at times.  If anything has a hot brand though it makes the job easier!  Pics are always good too. 

I have tried to send another PM but it's saying that you have "exceeded your quota" and inbox is full.


----------



## SO1 (3 September 2015)

I have the breed society book with the brands and who they are listed to, including an address. If PF has not given you the details of the breeder and contact address then I probably can.


----------



## Haz:) (3 September 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			It can be tricky tracing these "un-registered" ponies at times.  If anything has a hot brand though it makes the job easier!  Pics are always good too. 

I have tried to send another PM but it's saying that you have "exceeded your quota" and inbox is full.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I'll sort that now! :/ 

And PF has given me the address now  but thank you! ^^


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 September 2015)

I also have a number for you!


----------

